# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Los pequeños 'señores de la luz' resisten la ofensiva de las grandes eléctricas

## Jonasino

> Las distribuidoras de electricidad con menos de 65.000 clientes advierten de que la "incertidumbre" en torno a su retribución regulada por gestionar las redes de pequeños municipios les empujará a caer en las manos de los grandes conglomerados eléctricos





> Las pequeñas distribuidoras eléctricas están dispuestas a resistir la ofensiva de las grandes compañías eléctricas y conservar sus redes sin caer en las manos de los gigantes del sector.
> 
> Estás compañías se han convertido hoy en un pequeño reducto numantino en la gestión de las redes eléctricas en España, conservando el control de municipios pequeños y excepcionalmente parte de algunas capitales de provincia.
> 
> En total, 340 empresas suman un millón de puntos de suministro, frente a los 26,5 millones que se reparten grandes grupos como Endesa, Iberdrola o Gas Natural Fenosa.
> 
> La patronal Cide reúne a 225 de estas compañías, con carteras de clientes que van desde los 65.000 puntos de suministro a los 300 en pequeñas localidades. Los propietarios de estas empresas son familias herederas en tercera o cuarta generación de compañías fundadas por sus abuelos, que habitualmente compaginan el negocio eléctrico con otras actividades a nivel local como la apicultura, inmobiliaria, agropecuaria y vitivinícola. "Nuestro trabajo es la cercanía a nuestros vecinos para intentar solucionar sus problemas eléctricos al minuto, lejos del 'call center'. Nuestros pueblos son como el Paseo de la Castellana para las grandes eléctricas", explica Gerardo Cuervas, presidente de la patronal.
> 
> El sector vuelve a temblar ahora ante el anuncio de un gigante como Endesa de analizar compras en el sector de la distribución en España para consolidar su liderazgo en este mercado, con una cuota superior al 40%. "Las grandes multinacionales del sector esperan la oportunidad de hacerse con las distribuidoras pequeñas y medianas, lo que las acercaría a la posición de monopolio", señala Cuevas. "No estamos dispuestos a que vengan a comprarnos las grandes ahora que comienza un nuevo periodo de expansión económica", destaca este empresario andaluz.
> ...


Fuente: El Mundo

----------

JMTrigos (18-jun-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Tarde o temprano acabarán en las garras de las grandes empresas.

El pez grande tarde o temprano se comerá al chico.

----------

